# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Negril International Hospital at Rhodes Hall Plantation

## Rhodesresort

*ANNOUNCEMENT* - Negril International Hospital at Rhodes Hall Plantation.  

Donations are now being accepted;

http://www.negrilhospital.org/financing/donate-now/

----------

